

WebOS's JavaScript framework enyo is now OpenSource - gary4gar
https://github.com/enyojs/enyo

======
untog
A great example of the kind of styles Enyo uses:

<http://enyojs.com/samples/stylematters/>

Seriously beautiful. Next chance I get, I'm going to get to grips with Enyo-
it looks fantastic.

~~~
unwiredben
We're working on a bunch of cross-platform widgets as part of the continued
development of Enyo 2.0. This means porting over the widgets from 1.0, giving
them a fresh style, and making sure they work as many places as possible.

~~~
soapdog
Hey Unwiredben, I think I remember you from the webOS Developer Portal. I just
got my touchpad 10 minutes ago. How can I help with the new Enyo FOSS
initiative?

------
nchuhoai
looks like it has a lot of similarities (philosophically) with Google's
Closure Library:

<http://code.google.com/closure/library/>

The latter's compability with the advanced mode of the closure compiler make
it more appealing to me though.

~~~
nextparadigms
I've always thought that webOS was a lot more compatible with Google's vision
and philosophy than Android, and I wish they had webOS from the beginning.

